# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Lungless Salamanders

## KKM

Are any species available in captivity?  I think these guys are really interesting and would love own a couple. Can't find much info on caring for them either but I assume it's the same as other types of salamanders.  I love slender salamanders but have never seen any for sale.  I used to see dusky but haven't seen those in years.

----------

danfrog

----------


## Terry

One reason why salamanders are hard to find is the recent ban on the interstate transportation of all species. I understand that the ban is now lifted and salamanders will once again become available. I have a couple of tiger salamanders and an axolotl. You may want to visit caudata.org website for the latest information and care sheets.

----------

